# Rushmetal & Black! *pic heavy!*



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

Umm so like...IM TOTAllY IN LOVE WITH RUSHMETAL PIGMENT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hehe.. so i did a lil tutorial today

We're going for this look:






SO... as usual, do your face, foundation etc..
Here im applying concealer





now meet my best friend:




Sephora fixing base! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know why its nt on the website anymore, but its still at the counter here in Singapore





this is ALL you need (for each eye)
Just dip ur finger a lil into the tub (or use a brush if u wanna) , and apply onto ur lid, with a "dabbing" motion










now meet my new hottie..Rushmetal!! I LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im using a flat medium sized brush





and pat the colour onto your lids, going above the crease too, and applying to about 3/4 of your eye





like so





eww messy :eek2:





Next, i use my trusty(and not overpowering) black from the Ulta Palette. I love this black cuz its not TOO intense, and has lil shimmers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








use an angled brush (thats fluffy too)





Apply the colour pointing upwards, sideways.. like so





you should get this..

Next...




join the corner to where  the rushmetal pigment ends





and pack on colour





then BLendddddddddddd






you should get this:





Next, choose your colours for highlight. i normally use dazzle light and another slightly darker colour, to tone it done









use a bigger sized flat brush





and apply colour










then u grab a fluffy brush





and blendddddd 





yea it was only after snappin the pic n lookin that i realized i could have blended better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













apply your foundation/pressed powder











YAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








fluidline -blacktrack





line your top lashline

like so: 




(i like mine thick..) umm.. the lining i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













curl ur lashes





i LOVE this. cept i ONLY use the white side, the primer.





apply onto lashes





then use your black(or brown if you prefer) mascara, im using CG





and apply a nice thick coat





yayyy for mascara's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








time to line your lips. im using this thick plummish coloured pencil










then apply coloured gloss (i prefer coloured gloss to lipsticks)





done.





mac fab blush





suck in your cheeks and apply blusher 






then for a lil touch of shimmer and highlight, i use cargo GoldCoast





smile and apply to the apple of  your cheeks





dip a kohl pencil/black pencil into your blacktrack fluidline





and line your waterline


and you;'re TOTALLY done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CAMWH0RE now please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































Thank u for lookin


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 7, 2007)

*Beautiful. Just beautiful!!!!  How I love this look!  I too am in l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve with copper (and browns, and bronzes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...I missed out on Copperclast Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when it came out.. I got a sample of the Rushmetal, and I loved it, so I'm going to get a full sized of it. I don't like to buy full-sized Pigments anymore (I have twelve full jars that aren't getting as much use as they should; so it's kind of a waste), but I think I will make an exception for this. I could also have my sister go halves on a jar...Hmm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....that's an idea.....Anyway, once again you did a wonderful job with the tutorial....I know they're a lot of work, but I really hope to see LOTS more of them from you! Not only are the looks you do great, but you make the tutorial very detailed and easy to do. Thanks!*


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thanku so much for ur feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really appreciate it.
n yea, i NEVER ever bought a full mac pigment jar before..UP TILL NOW! Rushmetal is my first, n i have absolutely NO regretS!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 7, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

You are fantastic at doing these striking eye looks.  Thanks for sharing your techniques.


----------



## Jill35 (Aug 7, 2007)

You do such a beautiful job


----------



## milamonster (Aug 7, 2007)

youre so talented, i love all your stuff


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thanku guys soo much


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nicely done. Thanks for your wonderful tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Rushmetal on you wish you posted more full face pics


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 7, 2007)

very beautiful look and your tutorial was really helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like think... liner as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you for all the tutorials!  I know they are a lot of time & effort.  Another great one


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

thanku girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really appreciate it


----------



## user79 (Aug 8, 2007)

really dramatic


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 8, 2007)

your eyes are really pretty And your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

thanku dolls


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful! I remember seeing you on beautywhore and was sad when the website stopped working. I seriously thought about you and thought "Oh no! I won't be able to see her awesome makeup anymoreeee!"


----------



## sarahx (Aug 9, 2007)

I love all your tutorials, gorgeous!

I can't help but think you look like a girl from UK big brother called Shabnam
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/h...ile.jsp?id=503


----------



## Jot (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the tut - going to try the fluidline on pencil for the lower water line


----------



## sassychix (Aug 9, 2007)

thanku dolls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Beautiful! I remember seeing you on beautywhore and was sad when the website stopped working. I seriously thought about you and thought "Oh no! I won't be able to see her awesome makeup anymoreeee!"_

 
ooo i didnt even know it stopped!! :-x but thanku for being so sweet


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm sure you get told this all the time but your eyes are AMAZING!! Are they real or are they contacts? Cause if those things are real then WOW


----------



## sassychix (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL! thanks but they're coloured lenses


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 11, 2007)

DO you wear them to see or just for looks? and what kind are they? How much do they cost?


----------



## breathless (Aug 11, 2007)

oh this is beautiful! thanks!


----------



## evil (Aug 11, 2007)

looks great.  i'm jealous of your lashes


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

makeupwhore: to see. i buy them monthly. i've never bought transparent lenses before actually..lol




they cost me about $30 here per monthly pair
Freshlook Colourblends in Grey


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

wow i love it! u did an amazing job


----------



## sassychix (Aug 14, 2007)

thanku so much!


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

This is an absolutely stunning look and a wonderful tutorial!! Thank you so much for that fluidline on the pencil tip! I never would've thought of trying it that way!!

Now, I wish I had Rushmetal! What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 16, 2007)

lol. ur welcome! n u must get rushmetal!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 24, 2007)

You have BEAUTIFUL eyebrows!!!!! I love this look!


----------



## LaChinita (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow!!!  I need to get Rushmetal now!  What kohl liner did u use?  Did the kohl and fluidline irritate ur contacts?  I've been trying to find a good liner that won't do that to my eyes when I have contacts on with no luck.

You did a great job!!

P.S.  I like mine thick too.  LOL


----------



## little teaser (Aug 25, 2007)

very, very, pretty


----------



## sassychix (Aug 27, 2007)

thanku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*islandgirl: *i used some brand called LA Girl. Either that or i would use Mac Powerpoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n they normally never irritate my eyes


----------



## dollypink (Aug 27, 2007)

that looks lovely! really suits your skintone too


----------



## sassychix (Aug 29, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## Joke (Aug 29, 2007)

That's a great tut! Thank you!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 29, 2007)

I like how stunning copper looks with your skintone & eyes! Perfect eyebrows too. Great job!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 29, 2007)

I love that pigment!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 29, 2007)

This Is Totally Gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 30, 2007)

thanku guys soo much


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 31, 2007)

this is really gorgeous! im a huge fan of coppers =D i think ima get myself a sample of Rushmetal!


----------

